# Plate coral looks so thin



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought this plate for a week ago but I only seen it fully open once. I did feed it with a lot of mysis few days ago. So is it looks healthy or is kind of thin?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I only seen it looks like this for once in the past week.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I only seen it looks like this for once in the past week then i never seen it fully open again.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

It may be a Cycloseris.

There is very little difference between a Cycloseris and a Fungia. 

They are both in the same family, the differences are only in skeletal formation and corallite/polyp size.

- Cycloseris corallites (where the polyp attaches to the skeleton) are smaller than Fungia.
- Cycloseris is solitary and circular like Fungia, but septa (radial wall like divisions of the corallite) have fine saw-like teeth.
- Fungia has nipple like projections on the underside, whereas Cycloserus is smooth.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> It may be a Cycloseris.
> 
> There is very little difference between a Cycloseris and a Fungia.
> 
> ...


So this is normal?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

andy said:


> So this is normal?


If it is a cycloseris then yes, completely normal.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> If it is a cycloseris then yes, completely normal.


But what if is a fungia? It is hard to tell anyway.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

andy said:


> But what if is a fungia? It is hard to tell anyway.


Flip it over. Is it smooth?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Flip it over. Is it smooth?


It is smooth so I guess this is a cycloseris.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

andy said:


> It is smooth so I guess this is a cycloseris.


Bingo!

Perfectly healthy then.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Perfectly healthy then.


Ya thank you for the info and also i saw it open fully during the night when all the lights are out.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

No problem.

Yeah, they almost look like regular fungia @ night.


----------

